# Banshee's Show Pics



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

So i know im late posting these, but oh well. Banshee didnt place at either show, but that doesnt really matter. we got some good ring time and lots of experience... oh and met some really cool people too!

Sportin her new collar from Matt @ XDream Dogs.

Saturday with me in the ring, and apparently the grass was the most interesting thing for her. lol

Sunday with Auntie Holly 


And the shots that the one and only Cheryl Caragan was kind enough to take!





and my favorite!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Beautiful Banshee. She gets such an intense look in her eyes! I was glad to have met her in person


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Carriana said:


> Beautiful Banshee. She gets such an intense look in her eyes! I was glad to have met her in person


yes she is a very driven dog with lots of focus. i will have to get a video of this lil jaw jiggle she does. lol. but it was great to meet u too Carrie! im glad we got to meet up and im sure we will again soon too!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> yes she is a very driven dog with lots of focus. i will have to get a video of this lil jaw jiggle she does. lol. but it was great to meet u too Carrie! im glad we got to meet up and im sure we will again soon too!


I'm sure! Oregon here we come!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Finalllyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

These turned out so good


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Carriana said:


> I'm sure! Oregon here we come!


cant wait!



American_Pit13 said:


> Finalllyyyyyy!!!!


yeah yeah i know.... lol



kg420 said:


> These turned out so good


thanks, and yeah im hecka happy with Cheryl's pics! she is such a wonderful woman!


----------



## KingLeonidus81 (Jul 30, 2013)

Very Beautiful Girl!!! Sorry she didn't place but it looks like she had a blast!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

She's so pretty! The pics are great!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

She looks great and glad you had fun! Her collar is awesome...ps, so excited for Bella's new collar to arrive!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I can't believe no ribbons ... she looks fantastic..was her class a big one? I was really wanting to see her bring some home..either way...u did good...had fun...and hope it drives u and u keep on striving for the top. did u ask the judge anything on their opinion. of her?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I just love all these pictures!  such a pretty girl and the color just pops! Looks great on her!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone else here... Banshee looks awesome! I especially love the colors you chose for her collar! The important thing about showing is not necessarily winning, but the experience gained. There's always more shows to go to and I'm sure a good judge will see fit to place Banshee. I'm curious to know too if you spoke with the judge afterward for his/her opinion on Banshee. Sometimes, speaking to the judge one on one will provide more knowledge for you than simply going in and out of the ring. The judge can give you pointers on where you might need improvement so you can do better the next time around.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Great pics, I love her collar my fave. colors.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

She is one beautiful dog!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

She looks amazing Lu Lu.
And that collar def looks fantastic on her.


----------



## KingPup (Jul 6, 2013)

Sooo pretty, love her color!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

KingLeonidus81 said:


> Very Beautiful Girl!!! Sorry she didn't place but it looks like she had a blast!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thanks! And yeah I was bummed at first.... but then realized that the experience was worth more than ribbons!



Cain's Mom said:


> She's so pretty! The pics are great!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thanks!



*Bella*Blu* said:


> She looks great and glad you had fun! Her collar is awesome...ps, so excited for Bella's new collar to arrive!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thanks and yeah XDream Dogs has great products!

And good! Bella's collar should be there shortly!



mccoypitbulls said:


> I can't believe no ribbons ... she looks fantastic..was her class a big one? I was really wanting to see her bring some home..either way...u did good...had fun...and hope it drives u and u keep on striving for the top. did u ask the judge anything on their opinion. of her?


Yeah besides the CH class her class was prolly the biggest of the show. And i know some of it is me and my greeness lol thats why i had Holly show her on sunday, and the judge looked really hard at her... but still nothing.
i didn't ask the judges at the show cuz I kinda know what I need to do already. Banshee's pretty overwhelmed in the ring so her ring presence is kinda lacking. That and her conditioning looks good when she is all tensed up like in the pics but she doesn't show it well when she's just standing there. I did have Cheryl Caragan (who is an ADBA judge) look her over and she is really liked her conformation wise. So at this point its just the final touches.



::::COACH:::: said:


> I just love all these pictures!  such a pretty girl and the color just pops! Looks great on her!


thanks Nadia! I love bright colors lol



ThaLadyPit said:


> I have to agree with everyone else here... Banshee looks awesome! I especially love the colors you chose for her collar! The important thing about showing is not necessarily winning, but the experience gained. There's always more shows to go to and I'm sure a good judge will see fit to place Banshee. I'm curious to know too if you spoke with the judge afterward for his/her opinion on Banshee. Sometimes, speaking to the judge one on one will provide more knowledge for you than simply going in and out of the ring. The judge can give you pointers on where you might need improvement so you can do better the next time around.


thaks Bev! I explained above to McCoy most of what u asked too...



~StangChick~ said:


> Great pics, I love her collar my fave. colors.


lol thanks 



RedNoseAPBT said:


> She is one beautiful dog!


Thank u!



EckoMac said:


> She looks amazing Lu Lu.
> And that collar def looks fantastic on her.


Thanks Shanna! And yeah I really like this collar. Its her show collar and will only be used for shows so it stays pretty! Lol


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Itl be fine. Sounds like you are on the track to greatness and will get there. You have the right dog- tell ya that - she is one showy lil shit!!!
She will get there - still a pup right??
I know she can, so can you!! The only difference between can and cant is a darn T 
I was meaning - asking the jusge on how she pointed your dog. sure you know, but some write it all down, so you can see where your dog is at, and what you need to find a way to get the eye off - one of the tricke I try to do is not just have them "standing there" - I try to keep mine tight on leash and slightly pulling - or you can slightly pull the leash when the time is right to get em to pop real nice. 
Glad you are not discouraged, and striving to be awesome - that is how I am too!!

She is a tricky jusdg for me - Dont really know how to take her - but she knows her conformation well - that is certain.

Well I know I aint the best person to ask  n all- but if you want to bounce some ideas off me anytime - you are welcome - and you may just teach me a thing or two also - know what I mean - we can learn together - Im new at showin too, well these dogs 
anyway..
Talk to ya later


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words McCoy! Caragan wasn't the judge at the show... she was there showing her dogs and taking pics  but I still felt her opinion was worth while. Next time I will ask the judge in the ring. The other thing is Banshee's real quiet in the ring she's content to just stand there and sniff around. I wish I could get her to pop off at the other dogs.... at home she will bark at Odin. But in the ring its different... but when I get a chance I think I will take u up on ur offer and I will bounce some ideas off of ya via PM....


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Shes turned out~ hasn't she! ... Great shots!!!!


----------



## Papi_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice !! Looking good and healthy


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

KingPup said:


> Sooo pretty, love her color!


Thanks! she wears it nice 



Firehazard said:


> Shes turned out~ hasn't she! ... Great shots!!!!


Thanks Stan! and yeah i'm pretty pleased with the ways she is maturing. but im still gunna take ur advice on the drag tire. she looks good all tensed up but when i stack her or shes just standing there the conditioning doesnt show as well.



Papi_ said:


> Nice !! Looking good and healthy


thanks Mike! knowing how u keep ur dogs, thats a big compliment


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Thanks for all the kind words McCoy! Caragan wasn't the judge at the show... she was there showing her dogs and taking pics  but I still felt her opinion was worth while. Next time I will ask the judge in the ring. The other thing is Banshee's real quiet in the ring she's content to just stand there and sniff around. I wish I could get her to pop off at the other dogs.... at home she will bark at Odin. But in the ring its different... but when I get a chance I think I will take u up on ur offer and I will bounce some ideas off of ya via PM....


She doesn't got to be a load mouth to place. Work on her conditioning and her presence and she will show fine. Look how well Crixus places and she is a dead head in the ring. She's a good looking girl, just needs to mature.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> She doesn't got to be a load mouth to place. Work on her conditioning and her presence and she will show fine. Look how well Crixus places and she is a dead head in the ring. She's a good looking girl, just needs to mature.


Thanks Holly and i know what ur saying. i just would like her to pop off in the ring. but i gotta work with what i got. and i think ur right, i think she's got what it takes... just some fine tuning.


----------

